# what a rare find.



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

This just makes me sick . look what i found out side behind the shed.  120402449876 fcb


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> This just makes me sick . look what i found out side behind the shed.  120402449876 fcb


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...49876&_sacat=See-All-Categories&_fvi=1&_rdc=1


WHo HOO tubbies are great....


DaVE


----------



## copperhead71 (Aug 2, 2007)

That's a great one! nice way to start the day!:thumbsup:If i only had $2000 to spare!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
Oh to be so lucky.  Dave


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Oh, the Humanity...*

At least the owner gave it the respect it deserved... NOT! This story is analogous to finding a Ferrari 250 GTO in a barn all rusted and covered in chicken poodoo. Travesty! He should surrender the track to someone who will care for it since he never did! 

Hutt's law: care for it or lose it! :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*and only..*

And only $1750.00


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Next on FOX*

Fox news flash: PPFFTLOOSCT rebels raided a suburban Philidelphia home/junk yard where an Aurora Plastics Corp Tubtrack had been held hostage for nearly 50 years. PPFFTLOOSCT (People's Popular Front For The Liberation Of Oppressed Slot Car Tracks) spokesperson, Commander T-Jet told reporters that the mistreatment of the track was "the worse case of Tubtrack abuse that we've ever seen." Major Afx lead the daring raid in the early hours of the morning. The track has been moved to an undisclosed safe house where it will be monitored around the clock by PPFFTLOOSCT technicians.

Next on FOX, Cheesing is killing your kids!

Hutt's 6 days late with story. :drunk::hat::freak::dude::tongue:


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I wonder if there are blueprints tobe had for these... and if so, how much would it cost to take them to a plastics company and have them mold you one?


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

We already have/had a HT member with molds that he (and a partner?) pulled from a genny. His molds make a 2 piece tubby that is split cross-ways.

Anyone else remember who that was?


----------



## raypunzel (Jul 24, 2005)

*ask Marty he could have sold you one for 2G's*

Gents,
When I was first married in the early 90's and living outside Cincinnati, there was an amusement park that had a liquidatioun auction and guess what was available as an item? A yellow tubbie. It was an item used in their arcade. I lived in an apt. at the time so I turned a friend (at that time) Mike Simmons out of Dayton onto the track. I believe he picked it up for ~250$ HE put alot of work into the track and it ended up looking very very nice. If I had a basement at that time it would have been mine. Needless to say I regret turning that guy onto the track as he went on to be a real butthole. (can I say that?)
Fellow HTer Marty Ruiz awhile back had tubbies available if you wanted one made for you. I believe that they were made in 2 pieces in order to allow them to be brought through a doorway down into a basemant. They were available until someone/something put a premature end to that endeavor.

Just my rare 2 cents
RAy


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I can relate...*



resinmonger said:


> This story is analogous to finding a Ferrari 250 GTO in a barn all rusted and covered in chicken poodoo


Went to a big house party at a gals house back in '78... Few of us strayed outside to a big barn-like garage for a smoke... My jaw hit the floor as we walked in and saw the father's Shelby Mustang... sitting in storage... complete with hay... and goats standing on it ... nd


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I don't see the allure, other than from a collecting standpoint. Still, if it were mine I think I would have at least turned it up on its side and hosed it down and hit it with some Armor All or something before listing it . . . 

Can you say, "DUH."


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*but 'doba...*



1976Cordoba said:


> I think I would have at least turned it up on its side and hosed it down


*THE FINISH MIGHT BUFF UP OR YOU CAN SAND IT AND PAINT IT, JUST LIKE IF IT WAS A VETTE.* nd


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Before and After pics*

What the Aurora Tub track looked like when it was New. I found the pics on the web. pic one is of this guys tub track, pic two is a brand new one from back in the day. And one pic of it all setup with the track in place. ~ $1,750.oo Buy Now price ??? ~ What do you think that this guys tub track will sell for? ~ I am guessing at around $400.oo just for the tub with out S&H.


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

Here is the link I had saved for HT'er who was making 2-piece reproductions
http://gothamcruisers.com/gotham_glass.htm

Can't seem to find the thread from a couple of years ago.

-Robbie


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

roffutt said:


> Here is the link I had saved for HT'er who was making 2-piece reproductions
> http://gothamcruisers.com/gotham_glass.htm
> 
> Can't seem to find the thread from a couple of years ago.
> ...


Heck with the Tubby, I want one of those Gotham Cruisers from '66.  

 rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Heck with the Tubby, I want one of those Gotham Cruisers from '66.
> 
> rr



..and I'll have the Keaton car!:thumbsup:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

roffutt said:


> Here is the link I had saved for HT'er who was making 2-piece reproductions
> http://gothamcruisers.com/gotham_glass.htm
> 
> Can't seem to find the thread from a couple of years ago.
> ...


I was the one having the Tubs made by that person. He started selling Tubs for LESS then he was selling them to us, running us out of business and he kept the mold. We still have the original Tub the mold was made from. I don't know what he is selling them for now.

When I see auctions like this it gets me a little upset. We were selling brand new Tubs for $1400 and couldn't get buyers. We started out selling them for $1200 and losty money on the first ones. We had to raise the price to get just about even. And yes we sold them in 1 and 2 piece.

Marty


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

You can get a new one for 1800.00 one or a two piece. I check . To much for me. fcb


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I remember running my t-jets on a Tubbie at Celebrity Sports Center in Denver when I was a kid. Our church youth group ( yes freinds and neighbors I have been to church). The track is Still In Colorado, In Storage, in Denver. But I have talked to the Gentelman who owns it and it will by his own words " Command a High price" . I just checked my powerball tickets and No I won't be buying a tubbie this week but still want one. What a fun little track I loved running the cars on it put in a quarter and I believe you got 15 minutes time. Ahh the good ol days.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Back in the day, Bickles Hobbies and Toys in Logansport, IN had a tubby. This is a town of under 20,000 people and it had a tubby! I saw my first Lancer body there as well! I lived about an hour away and it was a treat to go there and rent track time with a couple of friends. My home town was set for cars and parts but didn't have a HO track. It did have a pair of 1:24 tracks until the dark times. Kokomo had three shops that carried *extensive* slot car parts plus a T-Way that sold Aurora cars on the cheap. My first track set came from there with $20 of Christmas funds from my older step-sister. 

Anyway, running on the tub track is a memory that lives todday. :hat:


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

My 1st Tubbie experience was at Slot & Wing Hobby in Rantual(sp?), IL. My then Brother-in-Law was stationed at the AFB there. I would ride in with him to work, he would drop me off at the hobby shop and pick me up when he went home! That is where I bought my first Specialty chassis car, the yellow coupe.

My next time was SEVERAL years later when my friend and Tubbie business partner got his. I was hooked. A couple years later I bought mine.

Marty


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

The Aurora Raceway Center in West Hemp. had 2 six lane tubs in front window. One was yellow & the other orange. The Raceway had 6 comm'l.
1/24th tracks on two levels. When we were out of money from parts counter,
large scale track time & snacks-No problem! Racing on the tubs was Free!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

roadrner said:


> Heck with the Tubby, I want one of those Gotham Cruisers from '66.
> 
> rr


I want both....


----------

